# Lüfter und Ram



## maseywald (7. Mai 2016)

*Lüfter und Ram*

Hallö liebstes Forum,

hätte zwei Anliegen: Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich meinen Desktop PC (Signatur) um diverse Lüfter ergänzen sollte. Im Thermaltake waren zwei Lüfter eingebaut, einer vorne unten und einer hinten oben (Laut thermaltake.com 2x 120mm mit 1000 RPM). Weiß nicht, ob man die ergänzen, ersetzen oder gar nichts machen sollte 

Das andere wäre mein Laptop (Terra Wortmann 1512 - findet man nicht mal mehr auf der Wortmann Website). Hab mal Speccy laufen lassen:
CPU - Intel Celeron 1037U (Ivy Bridge 22nm)
RAM - 4GB DDR3 798 MHz (Hier würd ich gerne auf 8 GB upgraden, tu mir aber schwer, offizielle Kompatibilitätslisten zu finden).
Motherboard - Wortmann_AG TERRA_MOBILE_1512/1712 (SOCKET 0) (Ivy Bridge) (Chipsatz Revision 09) (Weiß nicht welche Infos das weiterhelfen )

Ich würde mir gerne den Crucial 8GB (1 x Crucial SO-DIMM   8GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11 (CT102464BF160B)) holen, oder einen ähnlichen


----------



## Tech (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Was soll der Lüfterwechsel denn bezwecken? Soll der PC leiser oder kühler werden?


----------



## maseywald (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Eher leiser, da es unter Last schon etwas lauter wird. Ich kann halt leider nicht sagen, welche(r) Lüfter da laut wird/werden. Und generell hab ich gelesen, dass man da immer was optimieren kann


----------



## Tech (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Dann solltest du mal die Seitenabdeckung öffnen und dein Ohr hinein halten wenn es gerade laut ist.

Welche PowerColor Radeon R9-390 hast du denn genau? Die PCS+ ist eigentlich recht leise, außer, sie hat einen Defekt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*



maseywald schrieb:


> ... Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich meinen Desktop PC (Signatur) um diverse Lüfter ergänzen sollte....


Ja, vorne einen zweiten 140mm Lüftere, oben hinten einen 140mm Lüfter.
Laut Geizhals hast Du vorne 140mm drin?! 
Thermaltake Versa H34 mit Sichtfenster (CA-1C9-M1WN-) in Gehause: PC-Gehause | heise online Preisvergleich

Die R9-390erzeugt sehr viel Abwärme, die muss raus aus dem Gehäuse.
=> 2x 140mm Lüfter: Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 (FD-FAN-VENT-HF14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Problem ist, dass Du nur diese Lüfteranschlüsse hast: 1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 2x Lüfter 4-Pin,
Du brauchst dann noch Y-Adapter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Es würde sich auch Nanoxia anbieten 2 x in die Front, jeweils einer in die Rückwand und ganz hinten in den Deckel


----------



## maseywald (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

@Tech, jop die PCS+ -> 1 x PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS+, Radeon R9 390, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 390 8GBD5-PPDHE)
Werd bei nächster Gelegenheit mal das Ohr hinhalten 

@interessierterUser, ich müsst lügen wenn ich sage, ich hab sie abgemessen, aber ich hab hier nachgeschaut 

@interessierterUser und Dr Bakterius, sollte ich dann die beiden die jetzt drinnen sind, rausnehmen und dafür 4 neue rein (2 vorne, einer obenhinten, einer hinten). Die vorne müssen Luft ins Gehäuse saugen, der hinten rauspusten, und der oben? Auch einsaugen oder ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Wenn du der Meinung bist das die laut sind würde ich alle tauschen und der im Deckel sollte die Luft dann raussaugen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*



maseywald schrieb:


> @interessierterUser, ich müsst lügen wenn ich sage, ich hab sie abgemessen, aber ich hab hier nachgeschaut





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweimal 120mm sind vorinstalliert, zweimal 140mm würde ich nachrüsten. 
Und dann die Drehzahl soweit reduzieren wie möglich.



maseywald schrieb:


> @interessierterUser und Dr Bakterius, sollte  ich dann die beiden die jetzt drinnen sind, rausnehmen und dafür 4 neue  rein (2 vorne, einer obenhinten, einer hinten). Die vorne müssen Luft  ins Gehäuse saugen, der hinten rauspusten, und der oben? Auch einsaugen  oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du musst die Lüfter nicht mit 12V betreiben, auch die originalen taugen erstmal, wenn sie Dich nicht zu sehr nerven. Bis 7-9V sind sie meisten ruhig. Ich habe lieber vier Lüfter mit 7V als zwei mit 12V. Alternativ kannst Du auch den 120mm Lüfter von vorne nach unten setzen, dann so weit nach hinten wie möglich. Deine Grafikkarte ist sehr lang und würde sich freuen. Dann machst Du vorne und unten 5V an die Lüfter und hörst gar nix und oben und hinten zwei mit etwas höherer Drehzahl. Dann könnst Du vorne zwei 140mm Lüfter einsetzen. Vorne und unten einlasen ins Gehäuse, hinten und oben ausblasen.


----------



## maseywald (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Okey dann frag ich nochmal zur Sicherheit  Die beiden die jetzt verbaut sind, platzier ich neu - einmal nach UntenHinten, einmal nach ObenHinten, also Boden und Deckel^^
Und die beiden 140mm in die Front.
Jetzt ists nur so, dass der Alpenföhn, die Luft ja zur Rückseite pustet, ist dann der Lüfter im Deckel nicht suboptimal?
Und welche soll ich dann nehmen, die Fractal oder die Nanoxia ? Ich glaub die Fractal bieten sich bei Lieferung nach Österreich besser an 
Ach und noch eine Kleinigkeit, welchen Adapter brauch ich da ?

Gibt's zufällig auch noch eine Meinung zum Laptop ? Ansonsten kauf ich mir einfach mal den Crucial und wenns nicht passt, schick ich den halt zurück 

Vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Unten hinten würde schon mal das NT sitzen und generell kann man sich Lüfter im Boden schenken. Ich würde die alten Lüfter per Adapter mit den Neuen zusammen betreiben wobei die neuen Lüfter das Tachosignal bekommen und so die Altlasten schon mal gedrosselt mitlaufen. Der Lüfter im Deckel bräuchte sogar nur langsam laufen und den Hecklüfter nur etwas unterstützen.
So wie es aussieht könnte es mit dem RAM klappen nur wenn 8 GB reichen dann täte es wohl ein Riegel von hier auch


----------



## maseywald (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Okey, also zwei in die Front, den Hecklüfter lassen und einen in den Deckel, oder ? Das mit dem Netzteil hatt ich vergessen^^
Achja zu erwähnen wäre vielleicht noch, dass ich meine HDD und SSD im Festplattenkäfig ganz unten habe - sprich der Lüfter in der Front pustet durch den Käfig.. Theoretisch könnt ich die HDD unter das DVD Laufwerk packen und die SSD irgendwo anders verstecken^^ Würd das viel ausmachen ?
Kann ich die Leistung im BIOS einstellen, oder?
Und welchen Adapter brauch ich da ?

Würde ich von den 1600MHz beim Crucial nicht nochmal profitieren?


----------



## maseywald (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Hallihallo, ich muss diesen Thread noch einmal ausgraben 

Hab mir jetzt zwei Fractal Lüfter gekauft und mit diesem Adapater eingebaut. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass im Bios trotzdem nur ein Lüfter (pro Anschluss) erkannt wird, und sich das nun etwas schwer regeln lässt.
Motherboard ist dieses und Bios ist aktuell. 
Nun ist es halt so, dass beide Lüfter mit (ich glaube) ca. 900 rpm laufen, und entsprechend laut sind. (SpeedFan zum auslesen funktioniert auch nicht wirklich, da wird außer dem CPU Lüfter gar keiner erkannt o.O

Hättet ihr noch eine Idee, wie ich das regeln könnte?


----------



## flotus1 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Das Mainboard kann ja nicht wissen dass du 2 Lüfter über einen Y-Adapter anschließt. Und dass das Tachosignal von 2 Lüftern zu einem verkuddelt keine sinnvollen Werte gibt sollte auch klar sein.
Alles was du mit Lüftern machen kannst die so angeschlosen sind ist ihre Drehzahl über die Spannung einzustellen. Beide gleichzeitig.


----------



## maseywald (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Okey, und wie mach ich das am Besten ? Ich hab schon was von Lüftersteuerung gelesen, oder halt anderen Adaptern, aber ich hab leider keine Ahnung, was ich konkret brauchen würde


----------



## flotus1 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Normalerweise sollte man das im Bios einstellen können.
Wie genau entnimmst du am besten der Anleitung: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...WEB.pdf?_ga=1.100506014.1674440580.1464034193


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Bei dieser Art von Adaptern wird lediglich ein Lüfter ausgelesen was ja  auch korrekt ist da über dieses Signal beide Lüfter gesteuert werden. Das die jetzt nicht geregelt werden kann an dem PWM Stecker liegen da du dort 3 Pin Stecker betreibst und so keine Regelung möglich ist. Du musst mal im Bios bei der Lüftersteuerung von PWM auf Voltage Control oder ähnlich umstellen damit die Lüfter reguliert werden


----------



## maseywald (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Also soweit ich das Bios mittlerweile erforscht habe, kann ich von DC auf PWM stellen, sprich DC ist voreingestellt.
Unter DC laufen die Lüfter mit mindestens (glaube) 55 %; Ich kann Low-, Mittel-, Upper-Temperature einstellen.
Wenn ich auf PWM schalte, kann ich scheinbar unter diese 55 %, aber effektiv läuft der Lüfter mit 100 % (was eventuell schlecht ist, da ich je einen alten und einen neuen Lüfter mit dem Adapter zusammen laufen hab).

Unter Advanced Settings, kann ich auch die minimale rpm senken, aber im DC Modus merke ich nichts davon, dass ich dadurch niedriger einstellen könnte :/


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*



> Wenn ich auf PWM schalte, kann ich scheinbar unter diese 55 %, aber effektiv läuft der Lüfter mit 100 %


Bei PWM bleibt es bei 100% da das 4 Kabel zur Regelung nicht vorhanden ist. Der Lüfter läuft generell auf full Speed und wird durch Stromunterbrechungen geregelt. Dir bleibt da also nur DC und in dem Fall würde ich den schlechten Lüfter an das Tachosignal legen


----------



## maseywald (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Könnt man mit so einer Lüftersteuerung noch was machen? Für 10 Euro kann man sichs ja mal ansehen^^
Tachosignal ist der Stecker bei dem alle drei Pins an einem Kabel hängen, vermut ich mal oder^^?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und Ram*

Richtig es ist der eine Stecker mit den 3 Kontakten. Es gibt Lüftersteuerungen die ein paar Funktionen mehr bieten wie auch ein Display aber gescheite Modelle beginnen so bei knapp 30 Taler ( was die auch wert sind ). Das wäre mal so ein Einstiegsmodell aber einen Krieg würde man damit eher nicht bestreiten.


----------

